
What Makes ColdFusion Markup Language Better Than Other Languages - rmason
https://www.epicenterconsulting.com/blog/what-makes-coldfusion-better-stronger-than-other-languages/
======
Spastche
>No, we’re not using an antiquated form of slang from the ’90s.

like, whatever dude. hella gnarly.

